# New Toys/Project Dennis FT430 Restoration



## artb (Jul 17, 2019)

I've been using a Toro GM1600 for the last three seasons and it has been great. It got me into reel mowing and taking more pride in my yard. This past season I decided I want to start taking my lawn to the next level and I wanted some new toys to help me do that.
I decided that the next mower I bought had to have a cartridge system so that I'd be able to do other lawn care processes besides just mowing but I didn't want to have 10 machines in my shed.
I considered the Allett as well as the Swardman units but after reading countless threads i decided they weren't going to last/be reliable long enough to justify their pricing.
After reading @Shindoman thread i went searching.....
I settled on this


























Excuse the outdated basement walls lol. It's on my list of things to do.
The unit is a Dennis FT430. 17" width which I know for some is a bit small but I don't mind. It will take me a few more passes compared to mowing with the 1600 but the machine is much more maneuverable.
It comes with a 5 blade reel, lawn brush, verticutter, scarifier, and a sorrell roller which is an unusual attachment but will help to lightly aerate.
The machine is a bit older and needs some TLC, hence the "Project" portion of the title. My plan is to take it apart, give it a good cleaning, a new paint job (I'm inspired after looking at too many Scott Bonnar restorations) and get it sharped and ready for mowing season!

For anybody interested, my GM1600 will be for sale soon. I will take pictures and post it here as well as on local marketplace. For any locals interested, Im located in Oshawa, Ontario.
More updates to come as I dive into this


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Nice find!&#128175;


----------



## Betucker3 (Sep 28, 2021)

Awesome find. Dennis is a very rare brand to see. Their products look to be great quality


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Nice score! All the cartridges you will ever need too! What year was it built. The only diff I see with mine is the handlebar set up. 
You'll love it. Just gave mine a full service. Easy to work on also.


----------



## artb (Jul 17, 2019)

[/quote]


Betucker3 said:


> Awesome find. Dennis is a very rare brand to see. Their products look to be great quality


Thank you, it was a lucky find honestly. Was a big process getting the machine shipped to me. The build quality is solid and the engineering, to me, seems simple but so straightforward compared to my Toro. Very excited to use it this season.



Shindoman said:


> Nice score! All the cartridges you will ever need too! What year was it built. The only diff I see with mine is the handlebar set up.
> You'll love it. Just gave mine a full service. Easy to work on also.


Yea I don't think I should need any other cartridges just yet. Maaaybe a 9 blade reel in the future if I decide to cut shorter than I currently do. The machine is a 2006 build. As you said, besides the handlebar I don't see any obvious changes from yours. Its completely torn down as I'm doing some work on it and it is very easy to do as you said


----------



## artb (Jul 17, 2019)

Currently doing some maintenance on the Dennis. Completely took it apart. The machine was filthy and I wanted to see what condition it really was in underneath everything.
Engine was taken apart, cleaned, new paint, and replaced a few bits on it.

































Took the machine fully apart, working on cleaning all the rust off, flaking paint, retapping some threads, checking bearings and everything else I can while I'm at it. Going to be doing a little theme change on it too.

































The frame is great shape, just need to clean up a few spots, the covers on the sides have some dents and stretches on them but nothing too bad. Fun little project so far.


----------



## Betucker3 (Sep 28, 2021)

Looking really good!


----------



## swebbrrt (Jun 12, 2021)

Great job! looks like a fun project.

Sean


----------



## artb (Jul 17, 2019)

Got the Dennis reassembled finally. The new paint turned out good enough for what I need it for. Just wanted to breathe some new life into the machine, and it needs to match the rest of the fleet of course lol I messed up while putting the engine back on and damaged the paint. Was not happy about it but ill touch it up later with a brush and that should take care of my ocd. New bearings and fresh grease where needed, fresh fluids in the engine and gearbox. When I get it back outside I will seafoam the hell out of the engine and treat it to some Lucas Oil to get it running smooth. Handlebars are just waiting a final touch. Will also cut some new decals when I get some time, but I'm leaving all the warning labels off. 

















Now it is time to tear into the cartridges!


----------



## artb (Jul 17, 2019)

Finally done with this restoration!  
The weather is nice today so I fired the Dennis up and put it through the gears. Everything works as it should.
It will take a bit of getting used to the clutch lever to manage speed compared to the Toro but I'm sure it will only take a couple of mows for that.
Played around with the cartridge system as well and Im excited to use the different attachments. They're so easy to swap in and out and the whole system design feels solid. All in all VERY happy with this new toy.
Now just gotta get the reel sharpened somewhere and wait for the grass to start growing!

Before









After

















I put my GM1600 up for sale as well here. For those interested you can see the thread here


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

Fantastic job! that bright white looks really nice.


----------



## artb (Jul 17, 2019)

monsonman said:


> Fantastic job! that bright white looks really nice.


thanks! gives it fresh look I thought. Gonna have to make sure I rinse it after every single use though lol white isn't easy to keep clean


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

artb said:


> monsonman said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic job! that bright white looks really nice.
> ...


Nice piece of equipment and restoration!

If I had a white mower, it would be mint green by the end of the season. :lol:


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Nice resto, the white really pops!


----------



## artb (Jul 17, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> Nice piece of equipment and restoration!
> 
> If I had a white mower, it would be mint green by the end of the season. :lol:


lol yea we shall see how diligent I am with keeping it clean!



jimbeckel said:


> Nice resto, the white really pops!


Yea I have a thing for white lol. So it had to match the rest of the fleet lol


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Love the white. Great job on the restoration! I wish these machines were easier to find.


----------



## artb (Jul 17, 2019)

Steely said:


> Love the white. Great job on the restoration! I wish these machines were easier to find.


Thanks! Yea it was a very lucky find with all the cartridges. Very few for sale even overseas


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

artb said:


> Thanks! Yea it was a very lucky find with all the cartridges. Very few for sale even overseas


When you get a chance, can you give us a review of your impressions of the Dennis and how it's holding up? How's the build quality and cut in comparison to the 1600?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

What a great thread! Looking forward to seeing more.

You can watch videos of these model mowers in action. They are very impressive considering their age.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

amazing restoration! ... where did u find this beautiful mower?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Great restoration. How's the Dennis performing? Mine gives such a beautiful cut. 
So easy to use including the cartridges.


----------

